# موسوعة كتب المهندسين والمصممين الجزء الثانى



## أحمد دعبس (13 مارس 2011)

*

أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم
موسوعة كتب المهندسين والمصممين الجزء الثانى
Handbooks for designers and engineers CD 2
برابط واحد توررنت
وتحتوى على الكتب الأتية

Handbook of Materials for Product Design
Handbook of Mathematical Functions with Formulas
Handbook of Mold Tool and Die Repair Welding
Handbook of Plastic Foams
Handbook of Plastics Joining
Handbook of Small Electric Motors
Harris' Shock and Vibration Handbook (5th Edition)
HVAC Equations, Data, and Rules of Thumb
Hydraulic Fluids
Illustrated Sourcebook of Mechanical Components
Indoor Air Quality Handbook
Industrial Synthetic Resins Handbook
Injection Molding Handbook
Insulation Handbook
Introduction to Continuum Mechanics (3rd Edition)
Introduction to Fluid Mechanics
Lightweight Aggregate Concrete
Machinery's Handbook (26th Edition)
Manual Gearbox Design
Manufacturing Engineer's Reference Book
Materials Selection Deskbook

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم


*

​


----------



## mad_yugi88 (31 مايو 2011)

ألف شكر و نتمنى مواصلة العطاء


----------



## أحمد دعبس (31 مايو 2011)

*


mad_yugi88 قال:



ألف شكر و نتمنى مواصلة العطاء

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


*الشكر لله أخى وأتمنى أن تستفيد منها*

​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (2 يونيو 2011)

*


خلوف العراقي قال:



جزاكم الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 

*جزانا الله واياك خيرا*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2011)

رجاء تحملهم على الفورشيرد
اثابك الله


----------



## senuors (25 أغسطس 2012)

*File Not Found or Deleted / Disabled due to inactivity or DMCA*


----------



## أحمد دعبس (25 أغسطس 2012)

senuors قال:


> *File Not Found or Deleted / Disabled due to inactivity or DMCA*


*اتفصل الرابط الجديد*

*عرب شير - design-books-cd2-rar*​


----------



## michanicl (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا ليك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (18 يناير 2014)

​


----------

